# Looking for 24 fret strat style maple neck



## NtR Studios (Feb 28, 2008)

Its hard to find this spec, but esentially what I want is a neck like the Phil Collen Jackson signature model picture in this link. Can anyone recommend a place to either purchase or have one built? Its for a body I just purshased, a Jackson dinky, but I don't like the usual jackson headstock, at least not for the project I have in mind.

http://www.jacksonguitars.com/products/products.php?group=AS-Series&page=1&product=2803050802

Thanks in advance.

Vaughn


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

I was looking for a neck today (not like the one you want) and came across this: http://cgi.ebay.com/USACG-24-fret-guitar-neck-former-Warmoth_W0QQitemZ280333266268QQcmdZViewItemQQptZGuitar_Accessories?hash=item280333266268&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A4%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318

The other 24 fret Strat-style neck l've seen, available from Allparts, has a RW-only board for some reason as well. Anyway, best of luck. 

Steve


----------



## NtR Studios (Feb 28, 2008)

Yup, it seems to be a hard combination to find. I might have to settle for rosewood? For now, I'll keep lookin. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## NtR Studios (Feb 28, 2008)

In my search for a 24 fret neck all maple, I have found plenty of 22 fret necks. Very few suitable 24 fret. But one observation I have made in most 24 fret necks, is that the 23 fret sits right at the end of the heel, while the 24th fret overhangs the body. That said, it leads me to believe that a 22 fret neck would work and still maintain the 25 1/2 inch scale?

Am I wrong? I am not opposed to a 22 fret neck. I can't remember the last time I actually used higher than 22 anyway. I know not all 24 fret necks are this way, but most I have looked at are, and the dinky body in question does appear to have the 24th overhang.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Warmoth will make just about anything, won't they?

www.warmoth.com

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## MarkO (Nov 20, 2007)

Mooh said:


> Warmoth will make just about anything, won't they?
> 
> www.warmoth.com
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


Warmoth does not offer a true 24 fret neck, they use an overhang.


----------



## NtR Studios (Feb 28, 2008)

Yeah, I just got a reply from warmoth, and they say they don't make anything that will fit or intonate on a Jackson body.

I did find a guitar neck on ebay that seems to fit the bill, made by Eden. Never heard of them, but the price is right, about 55 $ us. I may try one out. I comes form Hong Kong. For the price, its worth a try, but I'm not expecting warmoth quality.

On another note, I have noticed that some 22 fret necks have the overhang as well. 

I could simply buy an actual jackson neck, but in this instance, I would realy like a maple fretboard. Most of the jackson necks in this line are rosewood, which is fine, but I really hate the shark tooth inlays. Never have like the shark tooth inlays, some how they seem cheesy.


----------



## NtR Studios (Feb 28, 2008)

I found this site, they will make pretty much exactly what I want. Could get pricey, but still less than typical warmoth necks.

https://www.musikraft.com/product-info.php?pid69.html

I'm still tempted to try one of the cheaper import necks. If is sucks, I guess I could resell it on ol ebay. :smile:


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

NtR Studios said:


> I did find a guitar neck on ebay that seems to fit the bill, made by Eden. Never heard of them, but the price is right, about 55 $ us. I may try one out. I comes form Hong Kong. For the price, its worth a try, but I'm not expecting warmoth quality.


I bought 3 Eden necks - 2 strats and 1 Jackson style. One of the strats worked perfectly after installing a nut (Eden's come without nuts).
The other Strat neck gave me fits trying to get it level. It had 2 high frets (dead spots), took a lot of TLC to get it playable. 
The Jackson neck I've pretty much given up on. It's got a double hump in it and it would take far more time to fix than the neck is worth.
Lesson learned for me. Maybe they've improved by now, but I won't buy anymore of their stuff.


----------



## NtR Studios (Feb 28, 2008)

Lincoln said:


> I bought 3 Eden necks - 2 strats and 1 Jackson style. One of the strats worked perfectly after installing a nut (Eden's come without nuts).
> The other Strat neck gave me fits trying to get it level. It had 2 high frets (dead spots), took a lot of TLC to get it playable.
> The Jackson neck I've pretty much given up on. It's got a double hump in it and it would take far more time to fix than the neck is worth.
> Lesson learned for me. Maybe they've improved by now, but I won't buy anymore of their stuff.



Thanks for the heads up. I found a similar looking neck that comes from a place in Nevada. Las Vegas Professional guitars and Parts. They sell a bunch of different bodies and necks, look fairly decent. Have you ever tried these guys?

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-24F-GUITAR-...34.c0.m14.l1262&_trkparms=|301:1|293:2|294:30


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

NtR Studios said:


> Thanks for the heads up. I found a similar looking neck that comes from a place in Nevada. Las Vegas Professional guitars and Parts. They sell a bunch of different bodies and necks, look fairly decent. Have you ever tried these guys?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-24F-GUITAR-NECK-25-5-SCALE-N[/QUOTE]
> They're on my favorites list.


----------



## NtR Studios (Feb 28, 2008)

Lincoln said:


> They're on my favorites list.


Ahh! so does that mean the quality is decent? The price seems reasonable for sure, I think shipping is included too.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

NtR Studios said:


> Ahh! so does that mean the quality is decent? The price seems reasonable for sure, I think shipping is included too.


I built an Ibanez "Jem" copy from thier parts for a guy I know. One of the real funky coloured ones?? Everything was ok, no issues with the neck or the body. I'd say they are compairable to Mighty Might.


----------



## NtR Studios (Feb 28, 2008)

Excellent, I'll give one of their necks a try then. I've never tried the mighty mite stuff, but I have heard good things. Unfortunately, they don't have a 24 fret neck, at least not what I am after.

Thanks again,

Vaughn


----------

